# omg, omg, omg, can someone be excited with me? Please?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

After a week and a half of fishless cycling with rotting shrimp (gross), My ammonia levels went from 4.0 to 2.0 in a matter of 3 days, then from 2.0 to .25 OVERNIGHT!  I'm SOOOO Excited and now my nitrites are off the charts. Progress feels so good.






I'm having a nerd moment. 



How long with my nitrates stay up? Two weeks? Also, does anyone know why my tank looks "dusty" inside?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

cloudy water means bacteria is colonizing the tank


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Congrats !!! 
Patience usually pays off


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks sue! I have a feeling it does


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

We're Excited to. Woohoo. 
I agree with having patience. I think your already thinking that your self. 
I for one have no patience when it comes to cycling. My bad.
I always get gravel from another tank somewhere. 
But you are on your way.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

smark said:


> We're Excited to. Woohoo.
> I agree with having patience. I think your already thinking that your self.
> I for one have no patience when it comes to cycling. My bad.
> I always get gravel from another tank somewhere.
> But you are on your way.



Thank you Mark for being excited with me  :fun:


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Fishychic,

Congratulations! 

You'll be stocking very soon now.

:fish: :fish: :fish:

WFF


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

WildForFish said:


> Fishychic,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


woot woot  :fish::fish::fish:


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

=] Thanks


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am in the same boat as you, been quite a long time since had to cycle a tank. 

doing on SW can watch it growing and changing during the cycle, Clear, Brown algae break out, then the pretty algae grows in 

Im excite with ya!

-Marty


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while i may not be really excited;i most definitely enthusiastically pleased..you are doing a great job...
i am kind of a lunatic fishkeeper...i never cycle my tanks..i just set them up and throw a bunch of fish in..but i have good city water so i never have any problems..

keep going in the direction you are heading and you will do great..


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you both Marty and lohachata! I appreciate it!


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

out of curiosity did you use any bacterial starters to help get the tank going?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

lohachata said:


> while i may not be really excited;i most definitely enthusiastically pleased..you are doing a great job...
> i am kind of a lunatic fishkeeper...i never cycle my tanks..i just set them up and throw a bunch of fish in..but i have good city water so i never have any problems..
> 
> keep going in the direction you are heading and you will do great..


Lucky :fish:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm the same as john. I just throw some fish in there. never had a death due to a cycle except for a pictus cat in my very first tank. even my arowanas survived! it was the topless tanks that killed them.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Maztachief said:


> out of curiosity did you use any bacterial starters to help get the tank going?



I thought about it. But then I just decided against it. I just wanted things to go naturally. Plus I read that most of them don't do anything. I read about one called "Biospira" I think and they said that that one cycles your tank in a like a day but it sounds too good to be true. :???:


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive used a few but the one that had some sort of evidence for working was actually the petco brand (i dont think youd be able to have that in germany) but the couple times I had used it I had a bacterial bloom the next day.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

hmmm, i do have "stress zyme" from API but i havent used it. I read that its a waste of money : /


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, I sense that there was a party I missed. Good thing I could make it:!:

:console: Good job on the waiting.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

lol, thanks


----------



## adorie (Dec 9, 2008)

how did you get your ammonia levels down? *EDIT* dur, I'm a dork. I just read your entry again. Congrats on your levels ^_^


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

So hows the aquarium going so far? No change yet?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> *omg, omg, omg, can someone be excited with me? Please?*


*









*


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Lmaoooooo!!!!!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

smark said:


> So hows the aquarium going so far? No change yet?


Well?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

SORRY MARK! Lol, i didn't see that! lol.

It's been cycled for 3 days now. No ammonia and no Nitrites and 10ppm nitrates. I'm think I should get fish tomorrow?

Love the avatar btw. 

I feel like my tank is lying to me for some reason. I wasn't expecting the cycle to complete for another two weeks. 

It's only be two weeks into the cycling. 

Yes, I use liquid testing kit.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you start with a lite load you should be fine. Build the load slowly


----------

